# Guess the HW game



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 12, 2012)

*its quite simple really

i post a picture now, the person who guess what it is, will post a picture of something else that we have to guess, the person who guesses what it is gets to post the next picture
if you do not want to post a picture please say so, then someone else can post a picture

but dont make it too hard, do NOT add any effects to the picture, and please give a slight hint when you post a picture

let the games begin*​


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 12, 2012)

core.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 12, 2012)

looks like a bitspower res top


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 12, 2012)

very close 

heading for bed, its getting late here now.

but keep the guesses coming.


----------

